# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Shree lipi, APS और Akruti pro के फाँन्टस चाहिए ।

## Suyash

मित्रो, मुझे Shree lipi, APS और Akruti pro के Fonts चाहिए ।
किसी के पास हो तो साझा करे ।
धन्यवाद।

----------

